# Best Happy Dance...



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You know what really gets my goat? Words/phrases like "alleged," "if proved to be true," "according to the whistleblower," etc. etc. etc. etc. 

I have one thing to say, "Witch Hunt!"


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> You know what really gets my goat? Words/phrases like "alleged," "if proved to be true," "according to the whistleblower," etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> I have one thing to say, "Witch Hunt!"


That is your happy dance?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> That is your happy dance?


My happy dance right now is performed while I watch the Ken Burns documentary, "Country Music." See you tomorrow.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My happy dance is with Smudge my Aussie. I dance and he jumps and twirls.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

My "happy dance" these days is getting to the bathroom in time!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Pixie, Smudge and I will do a happy dance for you. Your happiness is not all what I expected but so joyful.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Pixie, Smudge and I will do a happy dance for you. Your happiness is not all what I expected but so joyful.


Thank you. I shall need pics of said happy dance.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy Dance is range time with some girlfriends, than grilled rib eyes and a dip in the pool at SIL's house. Life is good after a few hundred rounds down range.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Later 'gaters, Cillian Murphy awaits. Yet another Happy Dance!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> and a dip in the pool


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> View attachment 79530


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> You know what really gets my goat? Words/phrases like "alleged," "if proved to be true," "according to the whistleblower," etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> I have one thing to say, "Witch Hunt!"


Who what when where and why.
weeeeeeeee


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

painterswife said:


> My happy dance is with Smudge my Aussie. I dance and he jumps and twirls.



Photo, Movie?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

101pigs said:


> Photo, Movie?


Smudge would be happy to do that but I will have to decline. I don't believe in providing photographic evidence of things I am not really great at. 

I am happy dancing this morning just for the joy of it though. It is a great sunny day and worth a twirl or two.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


>


Those aren't the pictures I had hoped for.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Another happy dance day. It's getting better and better.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My happy dance looks just like this dog's happy dance only in my case it is always over chocolate


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Happy dances should be done when chocolate is involved.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I will be doing a happy dance on November 3, 2020!


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Time will tell.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like honey, Lots of honey, in my tea on my pancakesin my cercel, with peanut butter on home made bread and more.

My bees dance too.





 Al


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

My happy dance is in the buff with my wife...and I don't believe I can share further details on a public forum...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


>





Irish Pixie said:


> Another happy dance day. It's getting better and better.


So what's the occasion?
Did you finally get an offer on your house?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

This morning the 5 lb guard dog that wears a sweatshirt (this one says "problem child") did a spinning happy dance on the way to her crate for breakfast. I switched her to a canned food for breakfast, and she is very very happy. 

Plus it's a pretty morning.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Happy dances should be done when chocolate is involved.





Irish Pixie said:


> Happy dances should be done when chocolate is involved.


''and friends to bring chocolate and cheer, the sun will shine again, after all"


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Doing a happy dance this morning. Big pile of bacon and a plate of chilaquiles, with coffee of course. Beautiful start to the day.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am happy dancing around my office. Life is good. A beautiful day is dawning.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

The sunset over Longs Peak last night inspired my happy dance and that Country Music show added to it!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I seem to have "lost" another post. I wonder why?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Plans morphing from stressful to workable!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Still doing the happy dance, and singing a little tune as well.  Every day seems to bring a bit more happiness.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My happy dance song this morning is. " We are family". Just bopping along on another great day even if it is raining outside.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

no really said:


> Happy Dance is range time with some girlfriends, than grilled rib eyes and a dip in the pool at SIL's house. Life is good after a few hundred rounds down range.


I love the way you think


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

My happy time right now is preparing for some deer hunting this weekend


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> My happy time right now is preparing for some deer hunting this weekend


A happy little boy.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Being able to (sort of) run another 2 and a quarter miles every other day. Actually, it is a sort of speed walk turned into a jog, keeping the jarring of my knees and back at a minimum. At the big 6-0, I will take it and Praise God all the way home.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> My happy time right now is preparing for some deer hunting this weekend


I used to hunt deer and turkey, but it's been at least 10 years since I even bought a license.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> A happy little boy.


Aww that is priceless


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> My happy time right now is preparing for some deer hunting this weekend


Like the way you think too!!!


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

No matter how this day goes I know it's going to be a heck of a fun ride.
WEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Yup, gotta love the ride!!! Always something to watch and enjoy!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Omg. The Halloween aisle and Dia de los Muertos at HEB.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Omg. The Halloween aisle and Dia de los Muertos at HEB.


LOL, the one in Del Rio is wild!!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

SRSLADE said:


> No matter how this day goes I know it's going to be a heck of a fun ride.
> WEEEEEEEEEEEEE


More happy dancing to be had. Great Friday. Going to have a libation after dinner and invite my husband to join me in another happy dance.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

painterswife said:


> More happy dancing to be had. Great Friday. Going to have a libation after dinner and invite my husband to join me in another happy dance.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's been a great day! 

Imbibe, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Dirty minds abound. Ya, might post was worded badly


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

He who dances last, dances best!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I will be happy dancing my way through the week. Lots of fun on my horizon. Good things happening for me and my friends and the joy is spreading. Good friends are a great boon that make life wonderful.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> I will be happy dancing my way through the week. Lots of fun on my horizon. Good things happening for me and my friends and the joy is spreading. Good friends are a great boon that make life wonderful.


I agree. And what does the coming week have in store? I'll bet it's yet another happy dance.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> And what does the coming week have in store?


I'm betting it won't be noticeably distinguishable from most other weeks.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LOL. Some have knowledge of what is in store for the coming week? Tarot? Crystal ball? Telepathy?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am happy dancing because this coming week is out of the ordinary. Things are happening that don't happen very often. Happy, happy things. Things to celebrate.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> LOL. Some have knowledge of what is in store for the coming week? Tarot? Crystal ball? Telepathy?


Experience and long term observations.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> I am happy dancing because this coming week is out of the ordinary. Things are happening that don't happen very often. Happy, happy things. Things to celebrate.


Yup. Exciting things.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Be happy, don't harsh our mellow.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Be happy, don't harsh our mellow.


Do you think it's time to announce my pregnancy?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you think it's time to announce my pregnancy?


Don't tell them it is ours. They will never understand.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Don't tell them it is ours. They will never understand.


So true...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Happy dance Tuesday. Have not picked a song yet to bop to but I think the right one will present itself.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Happy dance Tuesday. Have not picked a song yet to bop to but I think the right one will present itself.






Celebration must be tempered with the warning, contained in the lyrics. It is, a wonderful time to be alive,as it was in 1973/1974.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Happy dancing while I clean up the mess I made while making a couple of homemade chicken pot pies. A good friend got good news today and we are dancing to celebrate it. This day is good.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I’m NOT pregnant!!!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Happy dance because your pregnant, now a happy dance because you are not. You are just happy dancing because margaritas are allowable again.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Everybody still pregnant and doing happy dances?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'm doing the BEST Happy Dance tonight. My wife, Wind In Her Hair, has been in Texas for most of the summer. In her defense, she has come home now and then, during the summer and early fall, but she has been gone for a total of about 6 weeks. At any rate, she will be home tomorrow with no plans of returning in the near future. 

In the words of Bob Dylan, the Byrds, the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, Joan Baez, Old Crow Medicine Show, and many others....

"Whoowee, ride me high
Tomorrow's the day
My bride's gonna come
Oh, oh, are we gonna fly
Down in the easy chair"

"I said, Whoowee, ride me high
Tomorrow's the day
My bride's gonna come..."


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Happy dancing! My friend got really good news. So raise your hands and do a boogie.


----------

